# Imprintables Warehouse Offers DuraPro Prime Metallic-Look Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

dd a shine to signage and graphics with new DuraPro Prime metallic-look vinyl. This special-effect material simulates the look of chrome and is ideal to use by itself or as an accent.

DuraPro Prime can be cut and used as is or printed and cut using solvent, eco-solvent, or UV ink. It comes in thicknesses ranging from 2.7 to 3.0 mil. Prime is available in four finishes. Diamond plate is super bright and simulates the rugged texture of steel diamond plating. Mini Diamond plate has a similar look with a tighter diamond pattern.

Polychrome has a high-shine, chrome-look finish that closely resembles real metal. It comes in silver, neon pink, cherry red, royal, gold, and orange. Or chose Fantasy Sequins, which offers the holographic effect of rainbow glitter. It comes in silver and neon pink. 

Rolls are 24 inches wide and 30 feet long. 

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

